# FreeBSD Tone Control



## nano_tauluna (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi does anyone know hot to enable tone control in FreeBSD so i can adjust bass and treble ?

I Have Creative Sound Blaster SB 0100.

Thx in advance


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 16, 2010)

AFAIK no..
you do this on your media player, or on Loudspeakers/stereo system


----------



## nano_tauluna (Aug 16, 2010)

No, it should be something  I can do, because when I read manual about mixer



There is something that I could do to adjust my bass and treble.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 16, 2010)

mixer(8) states:


> The list of mixer devices that may be modified are:
> 
> vol, bass, treble, synth, pcm, speaker, line, mic, cd, mix, pcm2,
> rec, igain, ogain, line1, line2, line3, dig1, dig2, dig3, phin,
> ...



So if you don't see bass and treble, you can't change it with your soundcard. BTW even Windows cannot change this with its shipped mixer.


----------



## nano_tauluna (Aug 16, 2010)

So can you advice me what type of sound card that cloud adjust tone control ?


----------



## lme@ (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but as killasmurf already suggested, you can change the tone settings with a media player like xmms, amarok, xine, vlc, etc...


----------



## roddierod (Aug 16, 2010)

Read the section on Parametric EQ, this will enable the bass and treble control.

http://people.freebsd.org/~ariff/SOUND_4.TXT.html

So, my loader.conf has this for example:


```
hint.pcm.0.eq=1
```


----------



## nano_tauluna (Aug 16, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> No, but as killasmurf already suggested, you can change the tone settings with a media player like xmms, amarok, xine, vlc, etc...



I don't use GUI, only text base, I'm using it for my audio streamer (DARKICE & ICECAST2) :e

@ roddierod thx for your clue... I will try that....


----------



## roddierod (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## lme@ (Aug 16, 2010)

@roddierod:
Thanks! That should move to the handbook.


----------



## nano_tauluna (Aug 16, 2010)

IT WORKS !!!
IT WORKS !!!

Thank You @roddierod

I agree with Ime@, FreeBSD should make this as a handbook


----------



## roddierod (Aug 16, 2010)

No problem. I think I became aware of it following @current list and I happened to be working on trying to develop my own parametric EQ at the time.


----------

